# Where do you all go for artwork for the main page of your composition if posting on YT?



## Dylanguitar (Jun 1, 2022)

I see a bunch of people post artwork so you're not just looking at a blank screen or a bunch of midi data rolling by on a piano roll.
So my question is, where do people go to get these images? Like is there a common place that a lot of people are going?


----------



## antret (Jun 1, 2022)

Giphy.com All Day.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jun 1, 2022)

antret said:


> Giphy.com All Day.


Isn't that just a website for Gifs?


----------



## antret (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, but you can find all sorts of animations (albeit... a little on the shorter side). People put up really cool computer animations, and all sorts of interesting things. Not meant to be a plug, but you can check out this vid I did with a Giphy.com goodie: 

You will find a lot of the meme material there as well too.  It really is like diving into a web of things once you start clicking on the ones you like and branching off.

The animations like midi key's, keyboards, and audio waves bouncing along to the track are actually done with video/visualization programs. I mentioned some in an earlier thread (such as Magic Music Visualizer and Imaginando's VS (visual synthesizer). Of course things like abode after effects are used quite a bit as well. There are quite a few with varying degrees of complexity.


----------



## EgM (Jun 1, 2022)

Pexels too



https://www.pexels.com/


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 1, 2022)

Google Image search.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 1, 2022)

I have found pixabay.com to be a great resource for images and videos.


----------



## EgM (Jun 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Google Image search.


Some of us want to know if we actually have permission to use these images  Sites like pexels and pixabay have terms that explain if you can or not


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 1, 2022)

EgM said:


> Some of us want to know if we actually have permission to use these images  Sites like pexels and pixabay have terms that explain if you can or not


You can’t win if you never roll the dice!


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 1, 2022)

I made a video on how I find artworks, ask for the artist's permission to use them and tweak them further for my purposes. Perhaps this is helpful


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 1, 2022)

I use the following sources:

Pixels
Pixabay
Unsplash

And then use Photoshop, OBS, Da Vinci Resolve (Fusion) and Apple Motion to composite stills/videos to make it standout and unique.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Thanks everybody!


I use Pexels most, then Pixabay (which I find is better for videos), and I use my own photographs, edited in GIMP (which is open source) or my own video.

It's always good to give an attribution if using someone else's picture, even if they don't require it. As that can sometimes be cumbersome, I like to use my own pictures when I can.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 2, 2022)

creating myself if painted/modelled. in case of photo/video materials? all kinds of sites, make sure you are allowed to use the media for your purpose.


----------



## Germain B (Jun 2, 2022)

I create it myself too.
Once I composed a piece inspired by an artwork I bought so I contacted the artist to use it for Youtube.


----------



## Bollen (Jun 2, 2022)

Not to plug my own post, but you could also make your own like I did here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-first-animation-piano-etude.125638/


----------



## BigMal (Jun 2, 2022)

Some great suggestions in this thread. Hadn't heard of Pexels or Pixalbay or Unsplash. I use ArtStation a lot, but just to add a few more that haven't been mentioned so far:

DeviantArt
ArtBreeder
ZBrushCentral

Personally, I've started to incorporate this as a central part of my workflow: creating a series of images first to make a story, and then using that as inspiration for the music, rather than the other way around, and just using the images as backdrop. I find it works well, because the images provide you with a visual narrative that creates a good framework for the music, but then you can easily adjust the timing of the images, to fit with the music, so that you don't have to work hard with the music to hit the transitions, as if you were writing for film, and can retrofit the timing of the images to the music timing. Oh, the joys of being a hobbyist!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Oh, the joys of being a hobbyist!



AKA artist?


----------



## BigMal (Jun 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> AKA artist?


I would have to let others judge that - it's probably too lofty a title for my work! But since I'm too chicken to post my work, then it will remain unjudged, and I can pretend 'artist' is a perfectly good description!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMal said:


> I would have to let others judge that - it's probably too lofty a title for my work! But since I'm too chicken to post my work, then it will remain unjudged, and I can pretend 'artist' is a perfectly good description!


One day, perhaps, you could be the Emily Dickinson of composers!

If you want feedback but don't want to deal with the pain, try starting off with a library demo.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's a really easy hack I came up with many years ago. If you have a media player that has visualizations (WinAmp, VLC, etc...), throw it into full-screen mode while playing some music and use a screen video capture utility (Camtasia, etc., there's a free one that gamers use... forget the name).

Basically you record one or more visualizations doing their thing, then you can further edit, mangle, and recombine them in your video editor as desired.

The other thing I like to do is mount my iPhone on my car's dashboard and shoot a time lapse video while I drive around. This works especially well at night, so mostly what you get are just lights and bright objects. Watching timelapse videos of cars zipping along roads is very mesmerising, so you'll hold your audience longer than normal I've found. Again, the timelapse footage can be further manipulated in you video editor to add additional flare.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

I believe this is specifically made for visualisations for music videos.









Visual Synthesizer for Desktop and Mobile - VS | Imaginando


VS is a powerful visual synthesizer for Windows, Mac and iOS.




www.imaginando.pt





It was on sale recently, but it looks like that's ended.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 17, 2022)

Here's another tech that's progressed significantly.

MidJourney (beta) is AI that will create original artwork based on your text description prompts.


----------



## mediumaevum (Jun 18, 2022)

Well, for my compositions I make my own artwork and animations in Blender.
If you can't make your own artwork, you can grab some at Wikimedia Commons, just make sure it is in Public Domain, which almost all 19th century (and earlier) paintings are.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 18, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Here's another tech that's progressed significantly.
> 
> MidJourney (beta) is AI that will create original artwork based on your text description prompts.



dangerous development, this is not the right way to use AI/machine learning imho.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 18, 2022)

I use Photoshop, and royalty-free images I get from Unsplah or Pexels, or a still from the video. And I usually come up with something decent. 









Andre Lefebvre


Andre Lefebvre is a member of Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




vimeo.com


----------



## GtrString (Jun 19, 2022)

Usually roll my own, but have used stuff from Pexels (due to the clear terms of use) and Canva (which I pay for).


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 19, 2022)

I often design on my own. Photography is one of my long-term hobbies and I even have some formal background in graphic design, amongst other things. Other than that, I rely on sources like Pexels, Unsplash, etc. For editing, I use DaVinci Resolve and GIMP but online tools like Canva and Snappa can be very useful and handy as well.


----------



## YuHirà (Jun 19, 2022)

I usually buy my backgrounds from websites like 123rf or iStock. Finding the good picture has always been a very long process; it usually takes me several months. On a single occasion, I paid a few hundred euros to buy the rights from a visual artist.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

YuHirà said:


> I usually buy my backgrounds from websites like 123rf or iStock. Finding the good picture has always been a very long process; it usually takes me several months. On a single occasion, I paid a few hundred euros to buy the rights from a visual artist.


For the right job, you want the right picture; I expect it was worth the money to get things right for you.

A friend of mine paid extra to get the cover he wanted for his book as the publisher only had a certain budget for it. It wasn't necessary, but now he knows that people reading his book have the cover that he thought really worked for his subject matter.

I don't think I've ever paid my own money to get rights to an image for a book cover, but I did pick out the picture for one of them, although their in-house designer did the rest.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2022)

In addition to the sites listed above I would add

*Openverse* - This is a Creative Commons site, but you can filter your searches by license. You can also filter by file type and size and image type. Using this you can search DeviantArt Flickr, Metropolitan Museum, Wikimedia Commons and many, many other places at the same time. And it's better because you don't have to get results where attribution is required, if you don't want to.

*LibreStock* - There are a lot of small sites where a single photographer puts up their work for others to use freely. Sometimes they also put their stuff up on Pixabay or Pexels, but not always. LibreStock is a search engine that helps you find them. What's great about these is that you can learn about the existence of these niche sites and bookmark them for later. It used to be much better. Now it sends out a lot of results for Shutterstock, but that happens on Pixabay and Pexels too.

*Rawpixel* - Huge photo collection, but particularly good for backgrounds. I usually go here before Pixabay or Pexels.



YuHirà said:


> I usually buy my backgrounds from websites like 123rf or iStock. Finding the good picture has always been a very long process; it usually takes me several months. On a single occasion, I paid a few hundred euros to buy the rights from a visual artist.


For many reasons I sign up for the Pro version of a site called *PicMonkey*, which is owned by Shutterstock. It saves me dozens of hours on my YouTube videos. My favorite feature is that it silhouettes photos in seconds, saving me a lot of time I would spend in Photoshop.

But a big benefit for the membership is I get a free subscription to Shutterstock photos and videos. It's not the full collection, but a lot of the photos you would normally find in a photo search on Pixabay and cost $$$ come up here. It used to be iStock by Getty, which I liked much better, but it's still good. For me to just think of something I'd like and get a movie instantly is cool. The basic plan is $72 has a million photos (but not the silhouette feature) and the $120 plan has millions more. 

When you search for a photo in PicMonkey you also get results from free sites. 

They have a free trial.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 20, 2022)

You get a second hand drone cheaper than the average Spitfire library. You can shoot a forest with it from above, and put it 3 minute is slow motion, at least its original.

To use too much the free stuff out there, that so many others use, is not creativity really. Well, should it be creativity? Yea, why not.

Maybe rather watch people make their own stuff in some low quality format, than the high definition stock common/stuff.

- even shooting a flower swaying in the wind with a mobile phone. Or a window in the rain. Whatever.

aren't the mobile phones shooting in some high definition even nowadays. anyway, just a thought


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2022)

PeterN said:


> You get a second hand drone cheaper than the average Spitfire library. You can shoot a forest with it from above, and put it 3 minute is slow motion, at least its original.
> 
> To use too much the free stuff out there, that so many others use, is not creativity really. Well, should it be creativity? Yea, why not.
> 
> ...


I have found that editing videos out of other footage can help my YouTube videos get found and viewed.

Sometimes I edit a "movie" out of old public domain footage. For example, I used a *Bettie Page* burlesque movie, which I edited and processed in various ways, speeding it up and slowing it down. I also made a video out of a *J**ames Dean screen test*. You can find tons of this stuff on the Internet Archive, like old silent films. As YouTube is a search engine, this has helped people find my music. The James Dean video has been seen over 3500 times, which is a lot for me.

But there's no reason in my opinion why you can't take *video clips from Pexels*, and make them your own, as long as you edit them in an interesting way and create music to match. Creativity can take many forms.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> It doesn't have to be cut-and-paste.
> 
> Sometimes I edit a "movie" out of old public domain footage. For example, I used a *Bettie Page* burlesque movie, which I edited and processed in various ways. I also made a video out of a *J**ames Dean screen test*. You can find tons of this stuff on the internet archive, like old silent films. As YouTube is a search engine, this has helped people find my music. The James Dean video has been seen over 3500 times, which is a lot for me.
> 
> But you can take *video clips from Pexels*, and make them your own, as long as you edit them in an interesting way and create music to match.


I agree to a certain degree. But wouldn't it be a lot more interesting - well, I think - if it was a common thing, that people shoot their own music videos. I mean, more common than if people pick stock stuff, pexels etc. Now there's not even a tradition to do some own clips. We got the tools in our back pockets. The free movie editor on the Mac (at least) could even make movies.

I used a Pexels clip once and saw the same moon - next week - in a documentary, about European drug addicts in Thailand. Next time I used a Pexels grammophone clip, and saw it here in VI forum in members compositions. Now I try to avoid it.



let me check your links, might be back for further comment....

..

Well, I guess the Bettie Page one is okay. Saves hassle, when using ready footage. Anyway....

Yea....it was just a thought. The world moves, no point trying to move it. Things are how they are.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Saves hassle, when using ready footage. Anyway....


Don't make the mistake of thinking it's easy. I went back and forth between Cubase and Premiere for days. Almost none of the Bettie Page footage matched my music exactly. New musical ideas meant changes in the movie and vice versa.

But the end result is that people can search for "Bettie Page" and find it. It's close to 500 views already and I think that will continue as the years pass--without that, I really can't see why anybody would search for my music.

That's why mockups can work so well on YouTube. Something to search for. But original music by an unknown musician? How exactly does that work with a search engine? 

I suppose if somebody was a really talented composer they could attract a huge following... but count me out for that!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Don't make the mistake of thinking it's easy. I went back and forth between Cubase and Premiere for days. Almost none of the Bettie Page footage matched my music exactly. New musical ideas meant changes in the movie and vice versa.
> 
> But the end result is that people can search for "Bettie Page" and find it. It's close to 500 views already and I think that will continue as the years pass--without that, I really can't see why anybody would search for my music.
> 
> ...


@Reid Rosefelt 
You could always offer really interesting stories about your work-life that happen to involve extremely famous people... Then, once viewers/auditors are on your channel - 'Bam!', hit them with sick beats. (Or whatever the lingo is.)

Oh, you're already doing that!

Each person will find the things that they want to have maximum creative input on, and it won't always be the same thing. If your art is editing, there's no need to shoot the footage too. If your art is cinematography, the editing is not your focus. And if it is both - then you'll be kept nice and busy.

A mobile phone recording you make of a flower swaying in the wind would be unique to you. But it isn't particularly creative in and of itself. That comes from how you do it, and how you use it.

@PeterN
You mentioned before that you don't like sharing music samples with others. Not in a selfish way, but in the way of wanting your own sounds to be yours alone. I imagine this doesn't apply to all samples as such, but substantial ones with melody/rhythm/etc. So I'm not surprised that you feel the same way about video footage.

The editing Reid did with the Betty Page video is highly impressive; and having a famous, talented charismatic person like Page dancing to your own music? It's first of all really, really - I mean really - ghoulish. And second of all must be an incredible thrill. The hard work really paid off on that one!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 20, 2022)

Canva is my choice!


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> In addition.........


Offtopic: Hey Reid, haven't seen you around much lately, welcome back 
I hope everything is alright


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 20, 2022)

If you produce a lot of music videos, it might be worth subscribing to a content provider. I've been a storyblocks.com subscriber for nearly 10 years. It's a great source for video clips and images. New content is continually being added to the library, and it's all quality stuff.

I only subscribe for the video content, which I think is $150/year. For an additional charge, you can add still image content as well. But images are available from a many free sources, as has already been pointed out in previous posts.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Offtopic: Hey Reid, haven't seen you around much lately, welcome back
> I hope everything is alright


Thanks for noticing. I had a very bad case of Covid and it was hard to drag myself out of bed for weeks. I'm much better now. People tell me that it takes a while to get to 100%.

But I'm well enough to resume playing and composing and posting here again.

I'm hoping to start a new YouTube video this week. Probably have to take some coughing breaks, though.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Thanks for noticing. I had a very bad case of Covid and it was hard to drag myself out of bed for weeks. I'm much better now. People tell me that it takes a while to get to 100%.
> 
> But I'm well enough to resume playing and composing and posting here again.
> 
> I'm hoping to start a new YouTube video this week. Probably have to take some coughing breaks, though.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm glad that you're coming through it, even if it is a slow process.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> @Reid Rosefelt
> You could always offer really interesting stories about your work-life that happen to involve extremely famous people... Then, once viewers/auditors are on your channel - 'Bam!', hit them with sick beats. (Or whatever the lingo is.)
> 
> Oh, you're already doing that!
> ...


You know....basically your can drag a loop of same solo voice that's used in Gladiator. It came out earlier. Then you can press a key and there's the rhythm and texture. Then you can throw in a track of NI guitar pick, and press a key. Finally you can buy stock vid and place it there. Flip it in Ozone and polish it with gullfoss or something. This is like a 2 minute sandwich. As artists, I dont know, its a bit like you need to go against the river current, if you want to be a more genuine creator. At least, you can't fool yourself.

But I fully get it. Say, you make a song of war. You need the war footage. You need the other stuff etc. So to some degree its about compromise.

Im going against the current though, as the trend seems to be more and more to pick the ready stuff, and actually not to create. But this is not meant to sound negative, I guess it does, but slightly positive. Heh. Sticky fingers. "signing out"


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 20, 2022)

PeterN said:


> You know....basically your can drag a loop of same solo voice that's used in Gladiator. It came out earlier. Then you can press a key and there's the rhythm and texture. Then you can throw in a track of NI guitar pick, and press a key. Finally you can buy stock vid and place it there. Flip it in Ozone and polish it with gullfoss or something. This is like a 2 minute sandwich. As artists, I dont know, its a bit like you need to go against the river current, if you want to be a more genuine creator. At least, you can't fool yourself.
> 
> But I fully get it. Say, you make a song of war. You need the war footage. You need the other stuff etc. So to some degree its about compromise.
> 
> Im going against the current though, as the trend seems to be more and more to pick the ready stuff, and actually not to create. But this is not meant to sound negative, I guess it does, but slightly positive. Heh. Sticky fingers. "signing out"


If you find a current that you want to swim against and that inspires and sustains you, go for it. There are a lot of different currents, and one can swim against some current or other by heading in many different directions. Or one can get inspired by a current that resonates personally and swim with it.

Whatever works for you.


----------



## YuHirà (Jun 21, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> For many reasons I sign up for the Pro version of a site called *PicMonkey*


Thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely consider it!



Bee_Abney said:


> For the right job, you want the right picture; I expect it was worth the money to get things right for you.



Yes. Because my background picture on YT is often the same I use for everything related to the song (sheet music cover, album cover...), because I believe that good visuals help the listener to think that the music is good and because I think that content ID might affect pictures we use in our videos in the future. And it's extremely difficult to find good pictures wich are both free and copyright-free: at the end, we often go round and round. The only solution I found is to pay the pictures. The next step will be to commission a visual artist to create them (and the fact that I'm afraid of doing it helps me a lot to understand why directors are sometimes afraid of commissioning original music  )




Bee_Abney said:


> A friend of mine paid extra to get the cover he wanted for his book as the publisher only had a certain budget for it. It wasn't necessary, but now he knows that people reading his book have the cover that he thought really worked for his subject matter.



I do the same thing with my music publishers  I often pay the pictures to impose them.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 19, 2022)

After hearing so much about all these AI art-generating engines, I decided to see what all the buzz was about for myself this weekend.

There are a lot of AI-art services out there, so I started with a couple of simple ones that seemed to be high on people's lists: Night Cafe and Pixray. But neither of these delivered the level of quality I wanted, and they both had a pay wall that came up fairly quick. However with Night Cafe, which IMHO is the better of the two, you get free daily credits.

Next, I stumbled onto Disco Diffusion, which runs in Google Colab. It's completely free, and the example images I saw are quite impressive. Unfortunately, it kept giving me Javascript errors and I could never get any images rendered. But if you're curious, here's a great quick start guide. Disco Diffusion seems to work for most people, so if it works for you, you should be able to get some great images out of it.

Finally, I landed on MidJourney, which was mentioned earlier in this thread. The images generated by MidJourney are generally on par with Disco Diffusion, and it's much simpler to use - here's the documentation. It runs within Discord, so if you already know your way around Discord, you'll be able to get into it very quickly. I never used Discord before, so it took me a little bit of exploring and poking around before I figured out what was what.

MidJourney has a free open beta that lets you generate about 25 images before you hit a pay wall. I have to admit, I got addicted very quickly. I'm in the process of making some promotional videos to showcase some new music, and MidJourney was generating images that were right on target! I never subscribe to anything, but it was clear to me that MidJourney was well worth the $10/month basic subscription fee.

Not only am I getting great images that I'm able to put to use right away, but the whole process of generating the art is quite fun and addictive. Here's a sampling of a few images it's created for me - each of these is the result of a single text sentence:


----------



## Per Boysen (Jul 19, 2022)

Video/photo cam whalkabout.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jul 19, 2022)

I make it myself by creating a composite image and making it look like a painting with some filters in order to fake artistic talent.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 5, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> After hearing so much about all these AI art-generating engines, I decided to see what all the buzz was about for myself this weekend.
> 
> There are a lot of AI-art services out there, so I started with a couple of simple ones that seemed to be high on people's lists: Night Cafe and Pixray. But neither of these delivered the level of quality I wanted, and they both had a pay wall that came up fairly quick. However with Night Cafe, which IMHO is the better of the two, you get free daily credits.
> 
> ...


Frightening and exciting in equal measure. I just found out about midjourney via the following video. I’m not sure I like the direction the world is hurtling in. I do fear artists in any genre will quickly go extinct and where will that leave us?


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 5, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Frightening and exciting in equal measure. I just found out about midjourney via the following video. I’m not sure I like the direction the world is hurtling in. I do fear artists in any genre will quickly go extinct and where will that leave us?



If I were a graphic artist trying to earn money with my art, technologies like MidJourney would definitely be worrisome. Just like AI-generated music is poised to encroach on some commercial music opportunities.

But of course, none of these technologies can ever prevent people from continuing to create. It's what our species does. It'll just become more difficult to earn money doing it. But who knows, maybe this emerging tech will burst the doors wide open for new forms of creative expression that we have yet to imagine, that blend human and AI contributions!


----------



## macmac (Aug 5, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Thanks for noticing. I had a very bad case of Covid and it was hard to drag myself out of bed for weeks. I'm much better now. People tell me that it takes a while to get to 100%.
> 
> But I'm well enough to resume playing and composing and posting here again.
> 
> I'm hoping to start a new YouTube video this week. Probably have to take some coughing breaks, though.


I hope you are feeling 100% better soon!!


----------



## monochrome (Aug 7, 2022)

i decided to get midjourney after hearing about it here and it's so crazy.

a few images from my first tries with it. i'm definitely using this to create inspiration for music and to use as background images for uploads and stuff


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 7, 2022)

I've used Adobe's Photoshop AI engine but it's nowhere near what Midjourney can do. 
Midjourney's AI engine takes it to level 1000. I wouldn't be surprised if Adobe would try to absorb Midjourney into their Creative Cloud to stay competitive. 

The established illustrators will incorporate AI and augment their workflow just like some of the Trailer companies using AI in their music production already. 

It's the entry level / newbie artists that would have to go up against the likes of Midjourney since they haven't established a brand name with a clientele base.


----------



## barrychab (Aug 7, 2022)

i use my own photographs


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 8, 2022)

The Premiere Gal just posted a great video on where to find free photos. A lot of places I didn't know about.



Also, I didn't know that Pixabay also indexes sound effects.


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 22, 2022)

i've been following the Midjourney feed and the amount of quality, generated AI content is just mind-blowing. Someone has already created their own graphic novel in little to no time at all. This will definitely turn that industry upside down.


----------



## Arbee (Aug 22, 2022)

For source images mainly Shutterstock, stock video clips from Storyblocks. I occasionally use Rotor to make full videos if their templates suit the piece. I assemble everything using Filmora, cheap but a little clunky and frustrating at times. Will definitely check out Midjourney, thanks for the awarenress.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 22, 2022)

A beta version of MidJourney's new rendering engine was just made available today, and the results are simply incredible! A huge leap from their already impressive engine. A massive improvement.


----------



## monochrome (Aug 22, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> A beta version of MidJourney's new rendering engine was just made available today, and the results are simply incredible! A huge leap from their already impressive engine. A massive improvement.


wow that update is actually insane

I used the same prompt with both versions

"chance the rapper"

old:







new:


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 23, 2022)

monochrome said:


> wow that update is actually insane
> 
> I used the same prompt with both versions
> 
> ...


This technology is a _*game-changer.*_


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 24, 2022)

I also tested the Midjourney and was impressed with the freshness and shock.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 24, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Adobe would try to absorb Midjourney into their Creative Cloud to stay competitive.


I'm sure they already tried, the only question is whether Midjourney would rather stay independant. I think it's in their best interest not to get absorbed. 




Daren Audio said:


> The established illustrators will incorporate AI and augment their workflow just like some of the Trailer companies using AI in their music production already.


I'm not sure I will. I still think the midjourney output is a legal liability that has no proper precedent. And if I used midjourney I'd feel an anxiety around being called out on it. I think the expectation of clients paying what they pay me will still be that I fully paint the work I do and not just touch up some midjourney output that they could have gotten themselves at a fraction of the cost. Not to mention I'd find using midjourney about as un-rewarding as composing music with loops, I just don't want to do it.




Daren Audio said:


> This will definitely turn that industry upside down.


No doubt, and it's very very scary for us illustrators...

Do you have a plan B yet? I don't.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 24, 2022)

I use Photobucket. It's quite good and has a lot of choice with an easy search engine.


----------



## blaggins (Aug 24, 2022)

Pretty sure 8dio sent a marketing email for Silka today that used a midjourney generated banner...


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 24, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I'm sure they already tried, the only question is whether Midjourney would rather stay independant. I think it's in their best interest not to get absorbed.


They're onto something with that subscription model. 
Their advisors are Apple, AMD, Tesla to name a few. 


MartinH. said:


> I'm not sure I will. I still think the midjourney output is a legal liability that has no proper precedent. And if I used midjourney I'd feel an anxiety around being called out on it. I think the expectation of clients paying what they pay me will still be that I fully paint the work I do and not just touch up some midjourney output that they could have gotten themselves at a fraction of the cost. Not to mention I'd find using midjourney about as un-rewarding as composing music with loops, I just don't want to do it.


The problem with legal liability is that IP laws are always behind and can barely keep up with tech.
Case in point, Uber/Lyft decimated the whole taxi "medallion" monopoly that was controlled by the Cities. Lawmakers tend to legislate laws as a reactionary response instead of a proactive one.




MartinH. said:


> No doubt, and it's very very scary for us illustrators...
> 
> Do you have a plan B yet? I don't.


Yup.
Diversify your income stream, if you can. Spend time learning a new skillset that could compliment your current one.

Photography (wedding), Video editing, Illustrations and Music compositions can compliment and overlap each other through storytelling. Add value to your product/services that your competitor can't.

I do think the AI-engine could be useful toolset when whipping up a concept drawing or storyboard for a client and then translating it to your own unique, artistic style.


----------



## cbdohrn (Aug 29, 2022)

I've been playing with Midjourney for a while and enjoying it a lot. I've used it to create a short video for a space cue I've composed with Spitfire Audio Kepler Orchestra. 🪐
Just don't mind the bottom of the video which got a bit weird in the preview.


----------



## Ruchir (Aug 30, 2022)

I used Pexels etc. but now I’m using MidJourney AI, and it fits the bill perfectly for animated stills.
see https://vi-control.net/community/threads/midjourney-ai-based-music-video.129314/


----------



## monochrome (Aug 31, 2022)

its definitely an infinite source of inspiration and artwork for random soundcloud uploads and stuff


----------

